# Several dogs in need of help!



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

I run a blog highlighting animals in need and there are currently several dogs up for adoption in OH and TX. I just set up this blog and will be continually updating it everyday, so please check back often. I will be highlighting animals from all over the country. I am doing this instead of making several posts on sites that I belong to, such as this one, where I see threads about animals in need.

http://afurryfriend.wordpress.com/


----------

